# Angeln an der Berkel in Holland



## PetriJünger1904 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo !
Kann mir jemand Infos geben über das Angeln
An der berkel in Holland! Stelleninfos?!
Fanginfos! Was geht wann und wo!
Danke

Gruß Petrijünger1904


----------



## derpate1001 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Berkel in Holland*

Ich kann dir nur was über das Hechtfischen schreiben. Ein paar Freunde sind oft in Reken, hinter dem großen Sandfang Fluss abwärts erfolgreich gewesen. Auch sehr bekannt für Hecht ist die alte Mühle in Eibergen ( Eibergener molen ). Das Revier ist aber schon sehr Überlaufen. Einen Versuch ist es aber immer Wert, hier hängen oft Sträucher und Gebüsche im stehenden oder langsam fließendem Wasser.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Berkel in Holland*

Und wenn du schon die Mühle in Eibergen erwähnst, sollte einem klar sein (dir vielleicht, aber nicht unbedingt dem TE), das man - um dort angeln zu dürfen - unbedingt im Verein von Eibergen sein muss.
Kontrollen sind dort nämlich regelmäßig!


----------



## Zanderprofie (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Berkel in Holland*

Hallo, waren echt gute Stellen. Leider gibt es einige die jeden Hecht und Grossbarsche mitnehmen. Suche dir lieber abgelegene Stellen!! LG


----------

